# NSW annual pub crawl



## barls (27/2/13)

ok all its about time we start talking about the annual pub craw.
personally after the dismal turn out last year ie 8 people lets move this back to may.
i suggest we go back to the usual date, ie the day before the million paws walk which would make it may 18.
also shall we do the same route as last time or do we change it


----------



## redbeard (28/2/13)

May is ok with me. Public holidays make for low attenadance. I guess we should list pubs to visit and see what lines up.
(in randomish order)

- Harts
- Lord Nelson
- Young Henry's (check open times - sat noonish) - near Newtown train stn
- Union (newtown) - near St Peters train stn
- Macquarie/SydBrew (may be moving soon ...!?)
- 4Pines - manly
- Steyne - manly
- Murrays manly
- the Bavarian etc didnt stock maibock last year due to change of ownership (ie fosters), so probably not different this year. Good for a Fransikaner Dunkel & maybe a Kellierbeir or a vb .... .... or a vb or a Stella. Mussels with vb or stella (+$1) .... wifebeater optional - lolz
- Riverside brewery (nth parra) - has bbq & bright tanks & fantasatic service by Paddo ;-)
- Redoak
- Local Taphouse

so we can do a roadtrip/ferry/train/bus.... or just a smaller cbd event. pluses & minuses both ways 

nb - will try not to be on call this time. cause that just bad juju.
nb2 - Doc u any idea what beers on tap then at Harts/Union ?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/2/13)

Make it May 18 and I'm in! Happy to miss the Manly pubs (got a wedding in Manly in April so will get into them then!) Happy with usual places - Lowenbrau for breakfast/Lord Nelson/Harts/whatever. Newtown sounds promising? Taphouse is always a dangerous place to descend on!


----------



## winkle (28/2/13)

It's vaguely possible that I will be in Sydney that weekend Fatz.


----------



## koots (28/2/13)

pretty keen hopefully nothing on at that time!


----------



## Pistol (28/2/13)

I'd probablly be interested, but I'm blind and, I could find the pubs but not the crowd! LOL


----------



## barls (28/2/13)

trust me we are easy to fine especially when fatz is with us, although he was mistaken for a homeless guy near king and george.

id like to put forward spooning goats as well as a stop.

so the standard route is
lownbrau
lord nelson
harts ( lunch)

from here it deviates per year
im happy to miss the manly side due to it being a pita last year.


----------



## ian_2005 (28/2/13)

Can i suggest The Australian Heritage hotel be added ??

For the pizza at worst !


----------



## matho (28/2/13)

Hopefully I'll be able to make it this year, fingers crossed


----------



## Pistol (28/2/13)

Yep, there's a few new bar type places opened down York St that might be of interest.

Could always ask venues a few days prior of what the tap list should be to finalise, the pumphouse sometimes has some bloody good beers, I had Monks Ilicxa (spelling?) which was probablly the best beer I've had off tap!


----------



## jammer (28/2/13)

Nooooo! In vietnam I'm may....
Bugger. 
Maybe we could have a splinter session before (or after) may? 
Newtown sounds great!


----------



## Fat Bastard (28/2/13)

You can count me in again this year Barls! 
Although given both the state of craft beer in Sydney at the moment and the state I was in after only
doing the Manly bars & Schwartz, breaking it up over a few weekends may be a good idea!


----------



## barls (28/2/13)

Fat Bastard said:


> You can count me in again this year Barls!
> Although given both the state of craft beer in Sydney at the moment and the state I was in after only
> doing the Manly bars & Schwartz, breaking it up over a few weekends may be a good idea!


its all about conditioning and pacing yourself.


----------



## Fat Bastard (28/2/13)

barls said:


> its all about conditioning and pacing yourself.


I'm not sure my liver will cope with much more "conditioning"!


----------



## jammer (28/2/13)

Nooooo! In vietnam I'm may....
Bugger. 
Maybe we could have a splinter session before (or after) may? 
Newtown sounds great!

I meant IN may. ******* auto correct!


----------



## barls (28/2/13)

jammer said:


> Nooooo! In vietnam I'm may....
> Bugger.
> Maybe we could have a splinter session before (or after) may?
> Newtown sounds great!





jammer said:


> Nooooo! In vietnam I'm may....
> Bugger.
> Maybe we could have a splinter session before (or after) may?
> Newtown sounds great!
> ...


i think jammer could be in vietnam in may. dont know where im getting this from but have this strange feeling.
dont think ill be allowed out for a pre session.


----------



## petesbrew (28/2/13)

Manly was a pita, but it was also worth the hassle for something different. Happy to give that leg a miss and try some of these new laneway/small bars a go.


----------



## BjornJ (1/3/13)

my first visit to AHB for a long time, and what's the first thread I see?

Good ol' Barls and Fatz talking about a pub crawl 

Honey, I'm hooome!

Will pencil in May the 18th and check back later to the day to see if it's still on.

Bjorn


----------



## barls (1/3/13)

Good to have you back mate


----------



## BjornJ (1/3/13)

thanks. Was having a pint at the Lord Nelson with someone I know the other day.
Somehow came onto the AHB pub crawls when talking and wanted to find out when the next one was.

Still a bit short on space for doing any actual brewing, but would be fun to tag along to another AHB outing.

On the condition that there will be no talk of Pink Killers 





Bjorn


----------



## barls (1/3/13)

cant promise that mate. but i think your safe as theres no belgian cafe on the list this time.


----------



## stux (1/3/13)

Belgian has really fallen from grace.

I too would prefer to skip the ride there and back on the dry ferry

Would prefer to try some of the newer craft beer establishments round newtown etc


----------



## Josh (1/3/13)

Working the 18th and 19th. But I'm still a potential yes pending shift swaps.


----------



## barls (4/3/13)

hope to see you there mate.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/3/13)

The Heritage was missed once cause it had few good tap beers (great bottled beers though) and we lunched at Harts to support Scotty Morgan's venture. Was a great stop anyway. Not far from each other. What if we do Lowenbrau, LN, AH then Harts and jump on trains for Newtown. Some one compile a list of good inner city bars and we may head back to sample some, or maybe finish at the Taphouse. Bugger if I fancy the LONG walk from Harts to (say) The Pumphouse - too freeking far. That James Squire place at Darling Harbour still open?

welcome back Bjorn!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/3/13)

winkle said:


> It's vaguely possible that I will be in Sydney that weekend Fatz.



always welcome young fella! Would have loved to come to latest Brisbane crawl but too early in the year. Maybe the winter crawl?


----------



## petesbrew (17/3/13)

Fatgodzilla said:


> The Heritage was missed once cause it had few good tap beers (great bottled beers though) and we lunched at Harts to support Scotty Morgan's venture. Was a great stop anyway. Not far from each other. What if we do Lowenbrau, LN, AH then Harts and jump on trains for Newtown. Some one compile a list of good inner city bars and we may head back to sample some, or maybe finish at the Taphouse. Bugger if I fancy the LONG walk from Harts to (say) The Pumphouse - too freeking far. That James Squire place at Darling Harbour still open?
> 
> welcome back Bjorn!


The James Squre one changed hands. Can't remember the name exactly...King St brewpub.
Good place to go on the weekend if you've got kids.


----------



## fletcher (17/3/13)

I'd love to come if there's room for more. There's a bunch of great little places in and around newtown; would be keen to end up around there (has my vote over a manly leg).


----------



## Byran (17/3/13)

The union is at the top of my ( to go to for real beer and sport) pubs list


----------



## barls (17/3/13)

im definately up for a stop at the following places. frankies pizza, baxter inn on Clarence, shady pin and mojo record bar.

come along fletcher the more the merrier.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/3/13)

So we locking in May 18??


----------



## thylacine (18/3/13)

Fatgodzilla said:


> The Heritage was missed once cause it had few good tap beers (great bottled beers though) and we lunched at Harts to support Scotty Morgan's venture. Was a great stop anyway. Not far from each other. What if we do Lowenbrau, LN, AH then Harts and jump on trains for Newtown. Some one compile a list of good inner city bars and we may head back to sample some, or maybe finish at the Taphouse. Bugger if I fancy the LONG walk from Harts to (say) The Pumphouse - too freeking far. That James Squire place at Darling Harbour still open?
> 
> welcome back Bjorn!


Re: "...Bugger if I fancy the LONG walk from Harts to (say) The Pumphouse - too freeking far..."

Thanks for the mental 'lift' re my physical conditioning! (even at 3 score plus...) eg. my last overnight at the Australian included Low, LN, Harts, Redoak, Pump, Schwartz and Pumphouse. Then walked back to the Australian to meet Mrs Rumpole for tea & bed. 3.5km between Australian & The Local, 45 min walk.

Come on Norm, Life Be In It!

X Thy

(flame suit on)


----------



## barls (18/3/13)

Fatgodzilla said:


> So we locking in May 18??


im good for it. how about others?


----------



## canon1ball (18/3/13)

Yep,
It's on again and I'm in, at least partly (old man like me can't go the full distance anymore), probably do the breakfast bit and bail out sometime in the afternoon!
Pity Manly didn't turn out ok last year, but you can't blame Murray's for that. If I remember right only 3 or 4 made it over to the beaches, what would be the Oktober Fest with lots of beer, but no crowd?!?
Good to see Bjorn taking part, see if I can drum up one or two NBBC members to join in.
Pete


----------



## canon1ball (18/3/13)

18th fine!


----------



## matho (18/3/13)

the 18th is fine for me


----------



## fletcher (18/3/13)

18th is good for me


----------



## barls (18/3/13)

after the replies lets lock it in.
get your leave passes boys and girls.
i look forward to seeing most of you again and meeting those that i havent.
ill see if i cant put together a route for approval.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/3/13)

thylacine said:


> Re: "...Bugger if I fancy the LONG walk from Harts to (say) The Pumphouse - too freeking far..."
> 
> ... 3.5km between Australian & The Local, 45 min walk.


exactly - this is a pub crawl, not the City to Surf!


----------



## thylacine (18/4/13)

Fatgodzilla said:


> exactly - this is a pub crawl, not the City to Surf!


Came across the link below while preparing for an upcoming week in Prague. 

Thought of you. eg no walking; tables just need bedpans...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3rycV_arAg


Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/4/13)

I like train sets.


----------



## black_labb (27/4/13)

I'll try and make it, I will probably have work until mid afternoon. I'll see closer to the date


----------



## Mikedub (27/4/13)

18th is good for me, cheers Barls


----------



## barls (27/4/13)

ok so at the moment we have 
lowenbrau
lord
australian (possibly lunch)
harts (possibly lunch)
then possibly newtown pubs. i need some help on this one as i only know young henrys and the union.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/13)

what happened to those little bars in Sydney? Worth a visit?


----------



## barls (28/4/13)

most of them dont open till after 4pm.


----------



## petesbrew (28/4/13)

I'm 50/50 at the moment.
I'll see how I go.


----------



## black_labb (28/4/13)

and plans for that late in the day are right out the window :chug:


----------



## redbeard (29/4/13)

I havent been to the Australian in a while - still good ?

The Royal Albert in Surry Hills has a few craftbrews but is a bit out of the way in current plan.

I think Young Henrys definitely worth a visit, the Union is usually good but perhaps someone visit during the week to see whats on tap ?

The Courthouse & Sando also have a couple craftbrew taps, thou again need to check in the week before.

Im thinking spending more time at good pubs ie 5 or so than rushing around too much... (will give fatz a heart attack)


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/4/13)

redbeard said:


> Im thinking spending more time at good pubs ie 5 or so than rushing around too much... (will give fatz a heart attack)



well said, young man! (maybe time for another wheelchair at the annual crawl!)


----------



## barls (29/4/13)

dont forget we also need to visit his brother in the city as well.


----------



## NewtownClown (29/4/13)

redbeard said:


> I havent been to the Australian in a while - still good ?
> 
> The Royal Albert in Surry Hills has a few craftbrews but is a bit out of the way in current plan.
> 
> ...


The Sandringham has been closed for quite a while. It re-opened last week as The Newtown Social Club. Will drop by this arvo and see if they serve craft beer.

Young Henry's close at 12 pm on Saturdays (but they may accommodate for a "function")


----------



## redbeard (29/4/13)

Youngs Henrys - the last 2 sat's ive been there, they've closed later - depends on staff & traffic.

forgot about the Sando


----------



## canon1ball (10/5/13)

canon1ball said:


> 18th fine!


Sorry guys, not anymore, I'll be in serious trouble if I dared!
A relative got married in Las Vegas beginning of this month and the newly weds decided to have the reception on the 18th back here. Damn!!!
So, guess where the family and I going instead, Hazelbrook in the Mountains! Was so looking forward to this day.
I'm sure you're going to have a great day and hopefully a strong turnout. Maybe someone can post a few pix?
Pete


----------



## piraterum (10/5/13)

barls said:


> ok so at the moment we have
> lowenbrau
> lord
> australian (possibly lunch)
> ...


The Union is definately the best pub in Newtown for craft brews. As others have mentioned Young Henry's can accomodate for a 'function' but generally it's cellar door only til 12pm only. The Courthouse usually just has one Young Henry's brew, White Rabbit Dark Ale and the rest are commericial. The Sando has re-opened as 'The Newtown Social Club' which I went to last week. They only had Young Henry's Lager and the rest were commericial. Most pubs around Newtown only have one or two craft beers on tap at most and they generally tap the same beers e.g. Young Henry's, Vale, White Rabbit etc.


----------



## kendoll (10/5/13)

barls said:


> ok so at the moment we have
> lowenbrau
> lord
> australian (possibly lunch)
> ...


Damn it! I have no plans for any Saturday in May other than the 18th.

Would really liked to have come along to this.

Love the Aussie and the Lord Nelson. Haven't been to the Lowenbrau in years!

Will there be a part 2?

Ken


----------



## Pistol (12/5/13)

If someone can give a hand to a blind bloke I'll come along, fre public transport and couple of beers for the charity, none of my mates like good beer and would like to meet some brewers.


----------



## barls (12/5/13)

happy to offer a hand on the crawl,
dont know how much help ill be but happy to offer.
so all what time are we starting.


----------



## Pistol (12/5/13)

barls said:


> happy to offer a hand on the crawl,
> dont know how much help ill be but happy to offer.
> so all what time are we starting.


I'm in, not hard to twist my arm!


----------



## matho (13/5/13)

barls said:


> so all what time are we starting.


well the lowenbrau opens at 9 am so we just have to decide when we are leaving the lowenbrau, I can only stay to the afternoon so I'll be trying to get to the lowenbrau at 9


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/5/13)

the uisual then. Start at the Brau, walk to the Lord Nelson at 10.30am (they open that early?) then the Aussie, then Harts.

What ferry do we catch to get to Newtown?


----------



## barls (13/5/13)

you can catch this one





im going to get a train.


----------



## Phoney (13/5/13)

What time do you guys expect to be in Newtown?


----------



## barls (13/5/13)

no idea, pm me and ill give you my phone number and you can keep tabs on us. or follow me on twiter and ill try to remember tweeting where we are.
that goes for anyone else who wants to track us down on the day. cant promise ill answer but ill try.


----------



## matho (14/5/13)

the lord nelson opens at 11 am and the australian hotel opens at 10:30 am


----------



## Mikedub (14/5/13)

barls said:


> no idea, pm me and ill give you my phone number and you can keep tabs on us. or follow me on twiter and ill try to remember tweeting where we are.
> that goes for anyone else who wants to track us down on the day. cant promise ill answer but ill try.


cant get out till SWIMBO gets home early arvo, will sniff you out in Newtown Barls, or perch at the Union till you show


----------



## mikec (14/5/13)

Have fun bastards.
The pub crawl once again falls on the same weekend as our annual motorcycle pilgrimage into the mountains.
We'll be camping in predicted temps of minus five degrees, with only what we can carry on a bike.
But we will have a **** off big fire.


----------



## barls (14/5/13)

mikec said:


> Have fun bastards.
> The pub crawl once again falls on the same weekend as our annual motorcycle pilgrimage into the mountains.
> We'll be camping in predicted temps of minus five degrees, with only what we can carry on a bike.
> But we will have a **** off big fire.


mate seriously the thread for this started back in feb, and dates have been discussed a few time.
its a bit late to complain about the date.
have fun up there mate.


----------



## Marcus_CAT (15/5/13)

Hello guys !

I would like to join to this event to take advantage to meet some of you and may be new beers too. I'm not sure what moment during the day I will join with you but I will be waiting to new posts with more info about the "pub tour".

Cheers !


----------



## Josh (15/5/13)

Working AM Saturday and Sunday.

If I leave work early, it'll be to take the family to the footy in Wollongong. We're split Dragons and Eels fans and could be a good day for me this year.

So I'm out, but I did mention something about being unlikely earlier in the thread.


----------



## matho (17/5/13)

shame you can't make it Josh


----------



## barls (17/5/13)

yeah you will be sorely missed. whos going to keep fatz in line now?
looking forward to it


----------



## barls (19/5/13)

good day had by all im sure. i know i did.


----------



## joshuahardie (20/5/13)

pics / stories / memorable beers?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/5/13)

sorry boys - had a shocker of a day on the Friday and couldn't away from the deep south. I'm sure you didn't miss me.


----------

